# New TT owner



## FRETWORKER (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi to all Forum users, I have at last acquired my first TT - a 2006 Mk1 in silver with a blue roof. 

Do any Forum members have any experience with independent Audi specialists in NW England?

Best wishes to all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
Awesome GTi well recommended.
Irlam, Manchester, United Kingdom M44 5AH
Hoggy.


----------



## FRETWORKER (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy, much appreciated. I'll give them a call


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## FRETWORKER (Jul 20, 2020)

Awesome were unavailable for a while - I'm going to try David Paul in Warrington - they appear to be highly recommended by a range of customers


----------



## FRETWORKER (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks Yellow TT for a friendly welcome


----------



## FRETWORKER (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi All, I thought David Paul was a little disdainful of working on a common and aged TT Mk1 . The yard was full of upmarket and expensive BMW M4s, big Audi saloons and R8s etc etc. On collection there was no evidence of precautionary preparation or Corvid-19 protection, no seat or floor covers for instance. So, when, alas a coil pack blew I booked in at Awesome GTi. The difference was immediately apparent. Despite the fact I'm past being a "weekend racer and Horsepower chaser" (their website) they were very friendly, professional and accommodating. The comms were great and also the work (a set of coil packs plus a couple of bulbs and a good look over). The steering wheel, gear knob, seats, floors had all been covered in cling film or plastic sheeting. Their prices seem to be (relatively) cheaper. Now DP was ok, don't get me wrong. Maybe I was expecting too much. But on the whole I was more comfortable at Awesome GTi and I appreciate the signposting.


----------

